# "Hello, 911"



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Aren't there a ton of these stories every year?

http://www.live5news.com/story/15617975/graphic-halloween-decoration-spurs-911-call


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

While a great idea, It looks to be out there all by it self. I could see where it could cause a problem.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I like the last picture they have...the one with the highlighted beer can.

It looks like the lawnmower is very cheerily eating his victim with a big smile on his grill.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

I love the comment that someone posted on that link that says, Halloween is too far away to make a connection that the dead body was a joke. Yet, the article was posted on Oct.4

Wonder if I would get a 911 response if I put legs sticking out of a chimney with red pants and black boots and a reindeer next to it.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"Caution! Graphic Images". Really>? How is that graphic? Paint on jeans & a shirt is graphic? It's fake..lmao..


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> "Caution! Graphic Images". Really>? How is that graphic? Paint on jeans & a shirt is graphic? It's fake..lmao..


That was my favorite part too Debbie, lol


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

I'd be more worried about the tractor getting stolen... 

I do the Scary Terry kicking legs under my garage door every year. Maybe I should tip off the local news channel about how graphic that is....

RandalB


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

I like that very cool


----------

